# Buying ram this any good?



## animal007uk (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey all im thinking of buying some new ram later on today but im not to sure what to go for. here are some links to the ram im looking at.

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096R6K

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEC-D24096T804

i was maybe thinking of going for 1066mhz ram but is it realy worth it, i might overclock my cpu but the max ill go for is 2800mhz.


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

hmm @ 39.25 pound , to be honist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is specs on your currant motherboard ,, any memory you going to put in will better it because your using under minimum spec 667 ,, minimum is 800 , personaly o would go for the corsair dominator @ £56.75 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/products.aspx?cat=23&subcat=443&brand=22

but i see your a ocz lover ,,then try spennding that small little bit extra for the 1066 , there a reason your mobo has such high memory suppor as to 1200 mhz ,, its intence and dedicated for memory ,, especialy ddr2 ,, from what i read ,, if you dont go for a expensive ROG of same stat , go for this gigabyte mobo at budget price with extream perfomance , £43.50 is the 4 gig ocz at 1066 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/products.aspx?cat=23&subcat=443&brand=66 just my personal opinion ,, i'm a corsair freak ,, might not look as fancy , but it does its job ,, tight timmings or low latency , its passed . any how , i'm new here hope i was of any help.


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

but now i feel like a ass ,, the corsair memory needs 2.1 V Corsair TwinX 4Gb DDR2-8500 (2x2Gb) Memory Kit... and your mobo can reach that but with a OC of 0.3 V on your Dram V . so mabye your better with ocz then , but like i said that little extra for the 1066 will help


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replys  My PSU is weak so i will hopefully be able to buy a new one next friday, so i wont be doing any cpu overclocking.

ram will stay at stock speeds but i don't mind having to push the ram to higher volts. due to the latest bios update witch my mobo already came with we can now push ram past 1333mhz from what i have read so im guessing at that speed i would need more volts anyway.

money is tight today so i might just get 2x1gig of ram then 2x2gig at some other point.

as i wont be realy clocking ram would this be any good?

Kingston HyperX 2Gb (2x1Gb) DDR2 1066MHz Dual Chan Kit

# The electrical and mechanical specifications are as follows: Power supply : Vdd: 1.8V ± 0.1V, Vddq: 1.8V ± 0.1V
# Double-data-rate architecture; two data transfers per clock cycle
# Bidirectional data strobe(DQS)
# Differential clock inputs(CK and CK)
# DLL aligns DQ and DQS transition with CK transition
# Programmable Read latency 5 (clock)
# Burst Length: 4, 8 (Interleave/nibble sequential)
# Programmable Burst type (sequential & interleave)
# Timing Reference: 5-5-5-18 at +1.8V / 5-5-5-15 at +2.2V
# Edge aligned data output, center aligned data input
# Auto & Self refresh, 7.8us refresh interval (8K/64ms refresh)
# Serial presence detect with EEPROM
# High Performance Heat Spreader
# PCB : Height 1.180” (30.00mm), single sided component


----------



## Sir_Real (Jul 24, 2009)

I found my Kingston HyperX 1066mhz is dam good stuff. Its running with my E5300@3.5ghz very stable. 

Seems pointless to just get 2x 1gb sticks tho. What you saving over 2x 2gb? £10 or £15 tops !


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 24, 2009)

I wouldnt go for them reapers, you can only run 2 sticks of them in most boards because of the size of the heatsinks on them. Although 4gb is plenty if you have that rig for a year or 2 you might want to upgrade to 8gb.


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

£31.75 - £45.50 is kinda alot in my currance thats  412.75 - 591.5 ,, wait thats cheap !! i pay about R 1000-00 for a 2x2gig kit her were i stay thats £77 holly crap !! you thik i can import from them ??


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

hmmmmmm ,, damin fine print !! £65.26inc. VAT +£5.64 IF YOUR IN THE UK ! * 13 to get R  921.70 and then the tax comes in and the government ,, ( for the corsair ) wow that site is uptodate on the phenom series they got the 965 already ,, but dont have the crosshair formula 3 ROG !! aw !


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 24, 2009)

cheers for all the replys, well in the end i coulden't get what i wanted due to not being able to get a lift to where i needed to go. the other local shops are a rip of for ram and stuff so i will save up some extra cash and try and get to eclipse next week. i settled on a new keyboard and dvi cable today.


----------



## Tweak-2- (Jul 24, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> cheers for all the replys, well in the end i coulden't get what i wanted due to not being able to get a lift to where i needed to go. the other local shops are a rip of for ram and stuff so i will save up some extra cash and try and get to eclipse next week. i settled on a new keyboard and dvi cable today.



i'm glad you setteld thou ,, any other questions and sugestions ,, pop em in this thread ,, they will be attended to ,, ( hell i always wanted to say that )


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

that site i use is pretty cheap as they have there own shop and warehouse to, i usualy ring them first tho as i can get the stuff i want for the web price if i ring and go  pick it up, and yeah there also pretty uptodate with the new cpu's and stuff


----------



## Darren (Jul 25, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> Hey all im thinking of buying some new ram later on today but im not to sure what to go for. here are some links to the ram im looking at.
> 
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=MEO-D2-4096R6K
> 
> ...



Its not worth it. You can get PC8500 (1066MHz) for cheaper than those sticks.

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 Gold Memory £38.06inc vat
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149202

Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 HyperX Memory £36.99inc vat
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/148859

The OCZ gold memory are known in the enthusiast community for being overclocking beasts!


Edit:



animal007uk said:


> i cant pay online thats why i have to go to the shop  its to much hassle getting other ppl to sort out payments online and to much hassle and time waiting if somthing goes wrong.



How old are you? Surely you have a card. I believe you can get a solo card at the age of 16 these days?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jul 25, 2009)

Ebuyer FTW!!!


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

i cant pay online thats why i have to go to the shop  its to much hassle getting other ppl to sort out payments online and to much hassle and time waiting for things to be replaced if somthing goes wrong.

http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/products.aspx?cat=23&subcat=443&brand=33
Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 HyperX Memory £38.24inc. VAT.

only few squid more than ebuyer


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

due to problems when i was younger i ended up being in a lot of debt so i no longer have a bank account and poor credit rating.

i also prefer to just go the shop and have a good look round as i somtimes come acroos some nice bargins.


----------



## Darren (Jul 25, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/products.aspx?cat=23&subcat=443&brand=33
> Kingston 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 1066MHz/PC2-8500 HyperX Memory £38.24inc. VAT.
> 
> only few squid more than ebuyer



That is a good deal, its PC8500 so you'd benefit from the extra bandwidth opposed to PC6400. Ideally I would of went for the OCZ Gold on ebuyer, but this would be my second option based on price and bandwidth rating.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

Im just taking a good look at my mobo and as someone else said earlyer the ocz reaper might not fit and my ram slots are pretty close together. slots 1/2 are realy close then there is a pretty big gap then slots 3/4 are realy close aswell.

i wont be overclocking the ram i buy maybe ill tweak the timings if anything but the speeds will stay at stock so i might just get the kingston ram as its a little cheaper.

with my current setup and keeping all volts on auto i managed to get my cpu to 2800mhz / 400mhzFSB and ram to 800mhz but i don't like pushing any ram that far. i did a quick test of 3dmark 2006 and passed without any errors but i would still need to do other test such as memtest but i rekon it would fail with my currnt ram at 800mhz.

one thing i should mention again, my PSU is not very good so untill i get a new one i wont overclock the cpu. i must change my system spec to as everything is at stock now.

just had another look on eclipse website and i like the look of this ram to.
Geil 4Gb (2x2Gb) DDR2 1066 Dual Chan - Black Dragon £49.16inc. VAT

they dont seem to sell the ocz gold  but i might ring them and ask if they have it in stock anyway, maybe they just havent put it on there webpage


----------



## Darren (Jul 25, 2009)

OCZ reapers are very big in width so if you've got a smaller case it can restrict one from putting on the heatsink+fan or restrict other components. Personally if you are not overclocking the bus much OCZ reapers are are not worth the price. You'll be happy with the Kingstons HyperX PC8500s.


Edit:



animal007uk said:


> at stock now.
> 
> just had another look on eclipse website and i like the look of this ram to.
> Geil 4Gb (2x2Gb) DDR2 1066 Dual Chan - Black Dragon £49.16inc. VAT



Do not spend more than £40 on 4GBs of PC8500, anything more isn't worth the price.

Looking at your rig at the moment the weak link is the ATI 4650, I'd be looking to replace that first even before the ram.

The E6550 I'd attempt to get that to 3 GHz, even on your PSU.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

Im in no rush to update my GPU as im also in no rush to buy a new screen, my max res on this screen is 1280/1024 @75hz and almost every game i like to play runs at max settings or almost max settings  and with good FPS, soon ill update the gpu and screen but wont be for a good 6 months, im waiting to see what the new DX11 cards from ati are gonna be like.

Everything i buy will take time as im paying money out all over the place fixing my past mistakes when i was a young boy.

I might be able to get my sister to get me some ram from ebuyer but ill have to wait and see. if i can get it from ebuyer i think ill just go for that ocz gold as it is a nice price.

dident see the part you typed about the case, my case is massive if anything i would have to say its full size atx, im looking at it now as it has see thru side panel and there is so much room in there my cables are also realy tucked away so there is nothing blocking airflow.

when i look at the volts on the psu in bios they seem low to me 12v jumps up and down between 11.98 / 12.10 and the 3.3volts drops down to 3.28 and 20 amps just dont seem enough even for the basic setup i have.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 25, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I run those OCZ Reaper's and I think they are just fantastic. I had been running Crucial BallistiX(PC8500) a 2 gig kit and while they were very stable at 1066 they were DAMN hot to the touch. I caught a good deal and picked up the 4 Gig PC8500 Reapers and wow those heatpipes really do the job. They are just "case warm" at the same speeds and just as stable.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 25, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> due to problems when i was younger i ended up being in a lot of debt so i no longer have a bank account and poor credit rating.
> 
> i also prefer to just go the shop and have a good look round as i somtimes come acroos some nice bargins.



Not sure if they are available in the UK, but in the USA, you can buy pre-paid debit cards that don't require a bank account or credit check. That's what I use for online purchases(they are also great in preventing identy theft)


----------



## FemTech (Jul 25, 2009)

Many types of RAM are on the market, but you only need to worry about getting the type that's compatible with your motherboard.


----------



## mikek75 (Jul 25, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Not sure if they are available in the UK, but in the USA, you can buy pre-paid debit cards that don't require a bank account or credit check. That's what I use for online purchases(they are also great in preventing identy theft)



+1 on that. I'm UK based and you can get a PayPal pre-paid card (among others). You can put money on it at the post office or at the shops with those top-up machines (around 100,000 of them IIRC), they charge £1 to top up. Then just use it as a credit card online.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 25, 2009)

rather save a £1 than get a topup card caUSE im a tight git and going the shop works for me so its all good


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 31, 2009)

Well its payday again and i have a bit of extra cash to play with so before i go ahead and order some ram i would like to ask a few questions.

1. edit going for next day delivery.
2.what are there return policys like if an item is faulty?
3.if faulty how long till they send a replacement?

never used ebuyer and will be getting my sis to order for me so just want to make sure they don't mess people about.

thanks in advance and thanks again for all the other comments.

p.s gonna get this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149202 next day delivery


----------



## Darren (Jul 31, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> 1.how long does it take ebuyer to send an item out?



It depends, you can pay slightly more if you want next day, next two/three/four days, or weekend delivery. Otherwise they do a free super saver delivery service for orders over £49, if the item is ready for dispatch they upgrade it to next day or a faster service.  However with it being a Friday they will not process the order over the weekend with supersaver delivery, it would most likely arrive Tuesday or Wednesday, Thursday latest.



animal007uk said:


> 2.what are there return policies like if an item is faulty?



You have 30 day no argument money back guarantee if its faulty, they'll even arrange to pick up the item on a day of your choosing for free and replace the item or give you a full refund. However if the item is working but you've changed your mind they'll still refund you without argument within 30 day's but you'll have to send the product to them.

I actually RMA'd my old 9600 GT with eBuyer after a year of ownership, they tested it and found it faulty and gave me a faster video card of the same value (ATI 4830) for free. This was a year later!




animal007uk said:


> 3.if faulty how long till they send a replacement?



If its faulty, they'll test it and send you another one, takes about week. However you're still within 30-day's so you could technically still request a refund and buy another product.





animal007uk said:


> p.s gonna get this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149202 next day delivery



Looks good, if you buy two pairs, 8 GBs worth its free delivery. Otherwise its 0.99p for 3 day delivery or saver delivery.


Edit:

In addition to eBuyers return policy you get manufacturers warranty with components, I believe OCZ give you a "Lifetime Warranty" upon purchase.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 31, 2009)

cheers darren, 8 gig is way to much for my needs at the moment, i personly can't see myself needing 8 gig till well into next year. i dont realy play the most demanding games like crysis or crysis warhead. farcry 2 is more my thing and runs ok atm.

I'm just gonna get 4 gig of the ocz gold and pay the extra £6 or what ever it is so it will be here tomoz. and yup ocz offer a lifetime warranty so i guess when i get it i have to register it with ocz.

well i went ahead and placed my order  ram should be here sometime tomoz and i already have a buyer for my old ram so all is good.

thanks again to everyone for the help and comments


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

well my ram is here and installed but can only seem to run it at 800mhz  cpuz reports it as DDR2 PC6400 but i have PC8500 1066mhz lol, i tryed to manuly set everything to the right settings but pc just keeps reseting not sur if its just not compatable or if my psu is not strong enough now


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> well my ram is here and installed but can only seem to run it at 800mhz  cpuz reports it as DDR2 PC6400 but i have PC8500 1066mhz lol, i tryed to manuly set everything to the right settings but pc just keeps reseting not sur if its just not compatable or if my psu is not strong enough now



Normal. Its OCZ ram it always does that, you have to manually select PC8500/1066 MHz in the bios with the correct voltage selection. Its compatible, OCZ hand test every stick and garantee compatibility due to it being premium sticks.

I think you need a voltage of around 2.1-2.2, but double check.

Remember if you've got an overclock on the FSB of the processor it sometimes nudges the "memory bus" on the ram as well. So although you may have 1066 MHz selected in the bios in reality its operating at a lot higher. (to compensate leave the memory bus @ 800 MHz check CPU-Z and you'll see that its really running at 1066 MHz or near it due to the FSB oc)

Download CPU-Z as it will tell you accruately what the ram bus is really @ taking into consideration of the FSB overclock.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

CPU@2333mhz stock / FSB@333stock

RAM set manuly to 1066mhz / voltage 2.1v

when set like this the pc just restarts itself 3 times then finaly lets me into bios then tells me there was a problem due to voltage change or overclocking.

seems to run fine @800mhz 1.8 volts.

CPU-Z reports ram as DDR2 PC-6400  1.8 volts 400mhz


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> CPU@2333mhz stock / FSB@333stock
> 
> RAM set manuly to 1066mhz / voltage 2.1v
> 
> ...



Post some screen shots of CPUZ


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

Right i tryed 1 stick still no joy changed memeory slots around same thing it will only boot at 800mhz  odd thing is when i look on ocz website the produst number is slighty diffrent and when i serch the produsct number on ocz site it comes up with nothing hmm,

i like the ram tho just would be nice to work out why it wont run at 1066mhz

with the bios that came with my mobo version F9 it suports DDR2 1333mhz or higher with an overclock and im sure at that speed you would need a lot more volts so it just don't make any sense why this stuff wont work right at the moment. still thinking its my weak PSU.


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

Indeed, it would appear that your memory is running @ 400 MHz DDR (800 MHz). Although his is normal for OCZ sticks, even my current sticks detect as PC5300 I can still manually increase it above and beyond PC6400 in the bios. I was once to worried that got the wrong sticks, but when I visited OCZ's website they clearly state that they do it deliberately.

In your case I think you've have not got enough voltage through it. The spec says "2.1 V" but I wouldn't be afraid of putting 2.2v or even more through it to see if its stable then decrease the voltage slowly.

Edit:



animal007uk said:


> Right i tryed 1 stick still no joy changed memeory slots around same thing it will only boot at 800mhz



It would always boot initially @ 800 Mhz, because the ram is support 1066Mhz and lower. I believe that OCZ do not want to risk people with older motherboards that only support a maximum of 800 MHz being unable to run it with the initial bus of 1066 MHz.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

i wish i could take pics of my bios but i dont have a cam  im woundering if i might even need some more volts to the northbridge but im not sure witch setting it is in bios (as in not sure what its called) don't supose you have any ideas?

hmm just had a quick read on the net and it seems i might need more volts to the NB, now from what i can make out my NB is set to 1.100 volt on auto so should i try to increase this to maybe 1.150 or.1200?.

MCH/ICH
MCH Core…………….....1.100V..........
MCH Reference….…….0.800V...........
MCH/DRAM Ref.…......0.900V..........
ICH I/O……………….....1.550V...........
ICH Core…………...……1.100V............



thanks again for all the help darren


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> i wish i could take pics of my bios but i dont have a cam  im woundering if i might even need some more volts to the northbridge but im not sure witch setting it is in bios (as in not sure what its called) don't supose you have any ideas?
> 
> hmm just had a quick read on the net and it seems i might need more volts to the NB, now from what i can make out my NB is set to 1.100 volt on auto so should i try to increase this to maybe 1.150 or.1200?.
> 
> thanks again for all the help darren



I think your northbridge is fine.


I'm not sure if you're read the customer comment on eBuyer. He more or less confirm what I said, you have to manually configure it, as well as the voltage sometimes the timings are detected incorrectly so double check that the timings are accurate too.


> But when using 1066 MHz ram with an AM2/AM2+ board and Phenom CPU you need to remember a few things.
> 
> 1: When you first run the ram it will report back as 800 MHz ram in the bios and the DDR2 voltage will be around 1.8 to 1.95 volts. This needs to be change to 2.1 volts before you start changing any other setting.
> 
> ...



http://www.ebuyer.com/product/149202/show_product_reviews


Here is OCZ's website with your rams specification for timings and voltages.
http://www.ocztechnology.com/products/memory/ocz_ddr2_pc2_8500_gold_edition_4gb_dual_channel

Edit:



animal007uk said:


> hmm just had a quick read on the net and it seems i might need more volts to the NB, now from what i can make out my NB is set to 1.100 volt on auto so should i try to increase this to maybe 1.150 or.1200?.
> 
> MCH/ICH
> MCH Core…………….....1.100V..........
> ...



If you are sure its your NB, I wouldn't be scared to put 1.200v through it, if its stable gradually reduce it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2009)

No offense to you Darren, but it looks like ebuyer sent him the wrong item. The 1066 sticks should have an EPP.


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

What is the abbreviation for an EPP. 

I'm certain that they are correct.

I was trying to read the model type and number in CPU-Z but the image quality is too bad and the writing to small to make out. lol


Edit:



JrRacinFan said:


> OCZ2G10662G.
> 
> Don't be scared to up your NB voltage. It helps stable out many things.
> 
> Yeah, I misread. that stinks though. I wonder why OCZ doesnt include an EPP (Enhanced Performance Profile) in the SPD data.



The reason why I'm certain its the correct sticks is because most "new" OCZ sticks do this, if you look at the spec sheet of some of their recent sticks they claim to downclock them deliberately. I'll post a link to my sticks in a bit showing that its been down clocked to PC5300 spec despite it being officially rated for PC6400.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2009)

OCZ2G10662G. 

Don't be scared to up your NB voltage. It helps stable out many things.

Yeah, I misread. that stinks though. I wonder why OCZ doesnt include an EPP (Enhanced Performance Profile) in the SPD data.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

Module Name	OCZ Gold XTC OCZ2G10662G this is from everest.

cpu-z says OCZ2G10662G

on the ram sticks it says OCZ2G10664GK


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

Edit:



animal007uk said:


> Module Name	OCZ Gold XTC OCZ2G10662G this is from everest and cpu-z
> 
> on the ram sticks it says OCZ2G10664GK



Oh, then if the models are not consistant then you've definitely got the wrong sticks, it would appear. However OCZ's website acknowledges them as the "same" stick. So I believe its the same stick but the model was changed or updated, type in either model number in OCZ's search engine and you'll arrive at the same sticks. 


I doubled checked OCZ's website the "OCZ2G10662G" does not exist, which means that CPU-Z is probably detecting the wrong model number. If the sticker says "OCZ2G10664GK" then I'd go by that.

Regardless, even the OCZ2G10664GK is rated @ 1066 MHz, so I still believe its downclocked deliberately as OCZ often do.


----------



## Gregsm (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm searching ram for my new system with 955 and GA-MA770T-UD3P.
Trying to find cheap (~$100) 2x2 kit, to work as pc3-10666 at lowest latency, which seems cas 6, depends on voltage.
According to comments, the top performers seems are crucial, g.skill and mushkin. I have limited availability in my country, and I don't wanna mess with shipping if not necessary.
So I found this g.skill kit for $100 (on newegg, but 2x1GB).
Specs are ~1333mhz 7-7-7-18 1.6 volt. Can I count that they will work at 6-6-6-18 at higher voltage? Considering some i7 x3 kits rated pc-12800 cl 6 at 1.65 somehow 
And these g.skill also say in spec


> Specification
> Main Board	intel
> System	Desktop
> System Type	DDR3
> ...



Does it matter?


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

I doubled checked OCZ's website the "OCZ2G10662G" does not exist, which means that CPU-Z is probably detecting the wrong model number. If the sticker says "OCZ2G10664GK" then I'd go by that. 

Edit:



Gregsm said:


> According to comments, the top performers seems are crucial, g.skill and mushkin. I have limited availability in my country, and I don't wanna mess with shipping if not necessary.
> So I found this g.skill kit for $100 (on newegg, but 2x1GB).
> Specs are ~1333mhz 7-7-7-18 1.6 volt. Can I count that they will work at 6-6-6-18 at higher voltage? Considering some i7 x3 kits rated pc-12800 cl 6 at 1.65 somehow
> And these g.skill also say in spec
> ...



I'd trust OCZ, Crucial, Corsair, and Kingston. From what I hear in the states G.Skills is also reliable, but its not a well known brand in the UK. As far as timings go, typically you'd be able to reduce it slightly but performance will not make any difference going from 7-7-7-18 to 6-6-6-18, I'd almost say that you are wasting your time. However if performance is key you'd be better off buying DDR3 at a higher bus of 1600 MHz or 2000 Mhz.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

im gonna try flash to an older bios as i dont need 1333mhz suport as i don't intend to go any faster than 1066mhz, i tryed setting everything manualy but the pc just resets on post then goes back to the last setting that worked 800mhz ram speed  anyway brb again.


----------



## Gregsm (Aug 1, 2009)

I just wasting my time based on this test. Overall the 6-6-6-18 @ 1066mhz give 0.1 more fps than 7-7-7-18 @ 1333 
So I'm looking cas 6 @ 1333 mhz


----------



## Darren (Aug 1, 2009)

Gregsm, I hope this helps explain it better, 


This is my memory, its the "OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Vista Upgrade 2GB Module/4GB Kit" model number "OCZ2VU8004GK".

Here you can see the specification on OCZ website where it mentions the deliberate down clock, the picture illustrates the specific area i'm talking about, its in the attachment.


----------



## Gregsm (Aug 1, 2009)

Darren said:


> Gregsm, I hope this helps explain it better,
> 
> 
> This is my memory, its the "OCZ DDR2 PC2-6400 Vista Upgrade 2GB Module/4GB Kit" model number "OCZ2VU8004GK".
> ...



Sorry, but I don't see the point... You talking about that you need manually to set it at rated specs? I figured it out with my own reapers 
I'm asking if having so much voltage headroom from 1.6 up to 1.9, can I hope to reduce the timings with higher voltage?


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 1, 2009)

I think i need to send this stuff back  seems my mobo can't run this ram at 1066 in 2gig sticks but might run in 1 gig sticks, and the pc keeps locking up with both sticks now so at the moment im running on one stick with the latest bios installed again. dunno what else to do now apart from send it back and maybe get 4x1gig sticks.

right back with both sticks running no lockups as of yet so ill see how it goes maybe ill stick with this ram and get another motherboard and build this one into a second pc lol.

well still been messing and no joy but a few things diffrent happened.

now when i try and set the ram to 1066mhz the pc just bleeps then restarts so i looked up the bleep code and it says power error so im realy starting to think my PSU is just not good enough so gonna buy a new PSU next week if work is good


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 2, 2009)

I carnt really see your problem ? Why you jumping to the conclusion its the ram making your pc restart? You prob not got enough cpu core voltage to run that cpu with a 1066fsb. I have the same ocz 1066 gold i run it at 2.1 volt. 

Also even if you carnt get it stable at 1066fsb then just leave the fsb around 1000, set the multiplier higher & bang the core speed up insted. 

A cpu will run at a higher core speed if you keep the fsb down.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 2, 2009)

Untill late lastnight i could not get the pc to even boot with the ram set at 1066mhz its proper speed, and as for my cpu its defualt FSB is 1333mhz, if you had checked the hole thread out you would know im not messing with my FSB to get my ram to 1066 as i have setting to change it without changing the cpu and well its a no go.

now after some messing with diffrent bios versions i had some look setting the ram to 800mhz with 5 5 5 15 timings i then droped the spd down to 667mhz then clocked cpu to 2800mhz using a 400mhz FSB not the default 333mhz and pc been working all night so i say the ram is dodgy or my motherboard just dont suport it in 2gig sticks or my PSU is to weak.

when cpu is at default and ram set to 1066mhz all volts set right and timings pc wont boot at all now it just bleeps lots and its supose to een a power error.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




still messing got ram upto 889 ish mhz now


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 2, 2009)

well after hours and hours of messing im starting to see a few difrrent and hopefully good results.

Now before i go into detail let me explain again how my system is setup.

Before i installed my new ram i made sure bios was set to fail safe settings.
i then took old ram out and put new ram in (pc was fully powered down unpluged any left over power drained) grounded myself on metal side panel.

Booted up the pc only for it to just restart 2 to 3 times before it finaly posted.

set volts/timings to the right settings and ram to its normal speed of 1066mhz saved settings and exited bios.

pc restarts over and over again untill it decides to post.

after a few trys i decide to try an older bios version but this seemed to make things worse.

now late into lastnight i updated bios back to version F9 (latest bios) and things started to ack diffrently.

when ever i set ram to 1066mhz the pc will now bleep loads, lots of small bleeps and according to my book this meens power error.
but the odd thing is i have now managed to run a few settings that wouldent work before.

at this moment while posting my cpu is set dodgy almost 400mhz FSB but with a 6x multi but this has allowed me to get my ram to 950mhz but i also had to pump 1.3v into my NB not sure how far people would go on this but i do see some ppl saying 1.4. anyway another setting i managed was FSB400mhz x7 multi CPU@2800mhz with ram at 800mhz 5/5/5/15 timings 2.1volt.

im now going to mess some more but i would like to know from other what the max is they would pump into the NB as at the mement this seems to stablise things a little.

well i have used all my knolage of pc's and looked around the net and i am stuck at either FSB 400mhz = 2800mhz cpu speed.
800mhz ram speed with 5/5/5/15 timings,  or FSB 392ish with multi of 6 = 2370ish mhz cpu speed.
950mhz ram speed with timings of 5/6/6/18

so my plan is to get a new PSU next week and test again but untill then im going to keep everything at stock and ram at 800mhz.

if that fails im going to just buy a new motherboard that suports my ram and build this one into a cheapo gaming rig.


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2009)

I not sure what else to suggest as far as the ram is concerned. I find it strange that with a 6x multi you get mild success.

heh



animal007uk said:


> if that fails im going to just buy a new motherboard that suports my ram and build this one into a cheapo gaming rig.



If you proceed with this route you might be better off. Stick the entire rig on ebay for £299, and put an extra £100 ontop of that and build yourself a AMD build. Phenom II 720 BE/4870.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 2, 2009)

sound like a good idea i do like AMD ill see what i can do hehe


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres how i have my identical ram set for everyday use.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 3, 2009)

@sir real why not tighten the timings? i can run my ram the same as you with my cpu at 1600FSB 2800mhz core speed but with lower timings of 5/5/5/15.

i also managed to push the ram to 952mhz but anything over that results in a failed boot.


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 3, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> @sir real why not tighten the timings? i can run my ram the same as you with my cpu at 1600FSB 2800mhz core speed but with lower timings of 5/5/5/15.
> 
> i also managed to push the ram to 952mhz but anything over that results in a failed boot.



I'm not really bothered about running this pc with max pos overclock. It runs cod4 nice & thats about as hard as it gets pushed. 
I'll be looking at upgrading hardware when both win7 & DX11 come out & have taken off abit.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all me again, does anyone know of any ram that will run with this gigashit mobo at 1066mhz 2x2gig because it realy is looking like the ram i have ain't gonna work and im not gonna be happy with it at 800mhz because that is not what i payed for and could have spent the money on something else that would not make me so damn angry lol.

have tryed contacting OCZ and all they have said is try this and that and i have already tryed everything. as for gigabyte they are useless ill probs be waiting till next year for a reply of them, and ebuyer well i set up an enote but im not ringing them at 10p per minute when i could be on hold for upto 16 mins (its not my phone bill).


----------



## Darren (Aug 4, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> Hi all me again, does anyone know of any ram that will run with this gigashit mobo at 1066mhz 2x2gig because it realy is looking like the ram i have ain't gonna work and im not gonna be happy with it at 800mhz because that is not what i payed for and could have spent the money on something else that would not make me so damn angry lol.
> 
> have tryed contacting OCZ and all they have said is try this and that and i have already tryed everything. as for gigabyte they are useless ill probs be waiting till next year for a reply of them, and ebuyer well i set up an enote but im not ringing them at 10p per minute when i could be on hold for upto 16 mins (its not my phone bill).




There is no point contacting OCZ, it has nothing to do with them as the lifetime warranty only kicks in after eBuyers 30 days refund period, use the eNote facility or within the account section of eBuyer there is a RMA section, you can organise a RMA claim, they will process it and give you a RMA number and you can select a day in which they'll collect the faulty memory, a phone call does not need to be made. If you are positive that you've received the wrong memory ask for an exchange with eBuyer, exchange it for memory within the same price range for example there is the Corsair 2GBx4 for £38.63 or Kingston HyperX 2GBx4 for £38.99.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 4, 2009)

cheers for the reply darren, i have found out some info to.

CPU-Z dosen't realy report the ram wrong, what it does is take one stick and use the info from that, this is why the model number is a little diffrent. the model number on the ram is a packaged number so basicly the last 3 numbers/letters (4GK) meens 4 gig kit, but cpu-z only see's one stick at a time so the end number is 2g or 2gig hope that makes sense.

finaly got a reply from gigabyte to they asked if the ram works in a single stick at rated speed but nope i get the same error beeps.

im just waiting for ebuyer to get back to me with options so ill post back when i find out more.

cheers again for all the help do apreciate it loads.

woot result did an RMA then phoned the number that they gave and ram has been put down as faulty no questions asked, so i get to use this ram till tuesday next week. now to find ram that is going to work  missions.

now the prob of working out what is going to work and what won't.

i like the XMS ram and the kingston hyper X but still don't know if its going to work 100%


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 4, 2009)

I also have 2x 2gb sticks of pc8500 kingston hyperX in my other rig. Tell ya wot i'll do a quick swop over of pc8500 ocz gold to the pc8500 kingston hyperX in this rig. I never bothered swopping them over to see how they compair when overclocking. 

I'll post results shortly.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 4, 2009)

cheers sir real.

im still unsure what to buy now as i still can't find any real info on what my mohterboard will run. hopefully ill get some info soon tho


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 4, 2009)

P8500 Ocz gold vs P8500 Kingston HyperX 

Ok after about 2 hours of buggering about i've cum up with my own conclusion. But to be ohnist i'm no expert on overclocking & i'm not 100% sure as to wot sum of the bios settings are for. I use trial & error to find wot settings give the highest preformace in cpu & mem benchmarks.

Well in this msi p43 neo mobo & E8200 these settings seem to give the best stable preformance.






I could get both sets of ram to run at 400fsb & dram frequency @ 533mhz(1066). ok but this didnt give the best preformace. Did better with a lower fsb:dram frequency divider. 1:1 or 1:1:20 that maybe shown as 5:6 on some mobos.







Conclusion:

I didnt seem to find any gain or loss having swopped to the Ocz gold to Kingston hyperX. With either set this rig would max out with the same settings. & become unstable at the same point. 

I've now slapped the ocz gold in my other rig running a E5300@3.5ghz doesnt seem to have become unstable with the change from ocz gold to kingston hx.

animal007uk i dont really see why you feel the need to run your dram frequency @ 533mhz(1066).. You gain nothing from having the dram frequency alot higher than the bus speed & its not as if your going to get that E6550 bus speed anywhere nare 533mhz that word mean running your E5660 with a 2132fsb !!!
Your prob miss understanding how the settings work. Your E5660 staits a 1333fsb yeah. So you only need pc667 to run that cpu at the staited 1333fsb (intel times the real fsb speed by 4) so the true speed is just 333mhz. Times by 4 as its ddr2 like having 4 sticks of 333mhz sdram slapped together.

PC667 runs at 333mhz so with a fsb:dram divider at 1:1 it can run cpu's with 1333fsb
PC800 runs at 400mhz so with a fsb:dram divider at 1:1 it can run cpu's with 1600fsb
PC8500 runs at 533mhz so with a fsb:dram divider at 1:1 it can run cpu's with 2132fsb

Wot people seem to forget is even P45 mobos only stait the top fsb at 1600 !


----------



## Darren (Aug 5, 2009)

animal007uk,

I just sold my current PC6400 OCZ memory ebay (2 GBx4) and I'm going to order the PC8500 OCZ gold from eBuyer. 

We'll see if I manage stability at the rated speed!


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 5, 2009)

its not about being faster than 800mhz or 667mhz its just the fact i bought that ram and it dont bloody work so i want ram that will and i want my moneys worth. 4 gig 1066mhz ram is only a few more £ than 800mhz and i had the money so i wanted 1066 even if it makes a diff or not.

i found what i need now anyway and on the manufaturer website it says its compatilbe so ill give it a try and if that don't work then i need a new PSU and if that dont work antoher new motherboard is needed lol.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/166818

same speed and timings so should run almost the same but it will take 2.2 volts according to manufaturer site with 5/5/5/15 timings or 5/6/6/18 2.1 volts

@darren

cool will be good to see how it works out for you hope you have better luck than i did.

after days and days of serching the net it turns out that its not just me who has probs with this ram and gigabyte mobo's. here are some models that hate the 1066mhz ocz gold..

GA EP45-DS3
GA EP45-DS3R
GA EP45-DS3L
GA EP45-UD3 few revisions the list goes on

most people have the boot problem i did where the pc wont post but will beep around 6 times then restart then beep around 23 times restart then it will post at 800mhz, other people end up with blue screens of death lol. so i conclude this ram and motherboard combo just don't work...


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 5, 2009)

Well i was bored while sorting out this new memory so i decided to have a mess for the fun of it before this old ram gets sent bacl 






CPU seems to overclock nice but im not leaving it at this speed yet because i'm waiting for this new ram and i need a new PSU to to be honest.

ok lied did a few more tweaks.






My cpu also hasent hit 60c current max temp 54c, i have bios set to bleep at 60c and no bleeps yet.

right im of to bed got to be up at 7, been on the beer most the day lol. gonna leave pc overclocked till iw ake up, hopefully it will still be running hahaha


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 5, 2009)

Well avin just looked at them screenies its quite obveus theres nothing wrong with your ram. 

Most people would be more than happy with that overclock !

You have the fsb upto 1832(458 in real terms)  that could well be maxing out the cpu or the mobo chipset. So why you feel the need to exchange the new ocz ram i dont know?

See you have lowered the fsb:dram divider to 1:1 ratio. Thats alot better there was no point in trying to run the ocz ram at 1066mhz. You can still get a good overclock keeping the frequency below 1000.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 6, 2009)

Sir Real i think you misunderstand what im trying to get at with this.

I'm more than happy with this pc it dont error or blue screen or give me trouble when left alone the only prob i have is having ram that has some sort of compatiblity problem and this is why its got to go back.  but anyways ill fill you in when i sort the other ram out but things are a pain atm due to how ebuyer do refunds, im having to loan another £50 to get the new ram.

bit more info  see my idea was to find ram that is stable at 1066mhz then drop it down to 800mhz then overclock the cpu and ram at same time so it stays at a 1/1 ratio the idea was to clock the cpu til ram hit 1066mhz if that makes sense.

its all part of the fun i love to mess with this pc its the main reason i built it up.

p.s im new to intel to btw this is my first intel cpu since i started messing with pc's around 12 years ago so the question is what sort of volts do you guys and gals pump into ya cpu when overclocking ?
mine defaults at 1.35 so thats what i left it at when i pushed my cpu to 3200mhz.


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 6, 2009)

> *animal007uk*
> see my idea was to find ram that is stable at 1066mhz then drop it down to 800mhz then overclock the cpu and ram at same time so it stays at a 1/1 ratio the idea was to clock the cpu til ram hit 1066mhz if that makes sense.



Ok but as i av already said in a earlier reply " its not as if your going to get that E6550 bus speed anywhere nare 533mhz(1066) at 1:1 ratio that word mean running your E6550 with a 2132fsb !!!"

That just seems an unrealistic goal ! Anyway you seem quite determind so good luck


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 6, 2009)

as we know my ram won't do 1066mhz but if i leave it at 800mhz and CPU-FSB@333 everything is then normal.

now to get and overclock and ram to 1066mhz meens i need an FSB of 444mhz witch will set my CPU to 3100mhz, as you can see above i already had my cpu to 3200mhz so i think it can be done but only time and testing will tell.

just got an email back from gigabyte and they showed pics of my OCZ gold running at 1066mhz so im starting to think this ram is bad anyway so im glad i decided to send it back.

gigabyte also pissed me of they told me to set some settings that i did from day one lol. i even sent them my settings that are identical to theres lmfao its like talking to a brick wall but then again i bet some of you feel like that trying to help me with this stuff but i am not going to give up.

also i don't plan of leaving everything overclocked i just like testing and messing that is why i built this pc up as is so my point here is if my new ram wqorks at 1066 ill be happy and if it don't then i say i have a prob with my motherboard instead inless my PSU is the weakest link but seeing as it ram my cpu at 3200mhz and ram at 950mhz im not so sure but a new PSU is on its way next week.

also remeber ill be testing this when my new ram gets here and not with this OCZ gold.


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 6, 2009)

> now to get and overclock and ram to 1066mhz meens i need an FSB of 444mhz witch will set my CPU to 3100mhz, as you can see above i already had my cpu to 3200mhz so i think it can be done but only time and testing will tell.



That dont make alot of sence to me? I guess you have changed the divider setting ?
I've already showed you my ocz gold running at 1066mhz (You double the Dram frequency shown by cpu-z) "dram clock speed:1066mhz" was the speed my bios was showing.






But as i had to change the divider to 3:4 the bus speed was still only 400mhz (1600fsb) there for it was pointless having the ram frequency at 1066mhz was gaining me nothing over havin the divider at 1:1 & the dram frequency also at 400mhz (800mhz in the bios). 

So yes pc8500 ocz gold will run at 533mhz (1066 in double data rate terms) but your mobo chipset & cpu has no chance of making it to the 533mhz bus speed at 1:1 divider.

This is made so hard to explain by the fact. CPU-z shows true speeds & not double data rate terms like a bios does. Also that intel times the true bus speed by 4 for there fsb rating  Well i got my head round it now but its dam hard to explain


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 6, 2009)

haha yeah i know what ya meen i confused myself to lol.
and yup my devider was changed i just diden't notice it lol i forget these things sometimes heads been all over the place the last week to with work and sorting out new ram lol. im just leaving the pc normal now untill i get this new ram then ill have a little mess, just hope the new ram runs at 1066mhz if it does im happy ill also do some test and if it makes no diff at 1066mhz ill just drop back to 800mhz and clock it with the cpu and lower some timings lol.

New memory is ordered and will be here wednessday, this OCZ stuff goes back tuesday so 1 night without the pc  crys  so no more testing till wednesday night inless the ram gets here in the day and i'm not at work.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 12, 2009)

New ram should be here in 30 mins if they don't mess it up again, UPS turned up on the wrong day but told ebuyer they had took the old ram back so i have to mess about sorting that out, the new ram should have been here this morning but parcel force ain't supose to turn up till after 7.30am but the idiots turned up sometime before 7am so had to ring them and demanded they sort it out.

its been a proper bad day to been working in the rain so ain't to happy as you can all probs tell..

YAY New ram is here, now to see if it boots up at right speeds now if not gonna keep it anyway can't be arsed with all the stress.. be back in 1 hour gonna reload win 7 fresh to.

welll had to do a few things before i had a mess, pc had a fit with this new ram but luckly i had borrowed 1gig of 667mhz ram. 

got pc to boot with new ram at 800mhz so i now think the power pack is defo the prob.


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 14, 2009)

im not having much luck with ram lol so last thing to buy now is a new PSU.

I have saved up £60 so far but might chuck another £15 onto that so lets say £75 in all, im looking for a nice PSU with a single rail and shit load of amps at least 60/70amps, Can anyone recomend a nice good reliable one please.

i've looked at a few PSU's but just cant decide so any help is great.

cheers in advance.


----------

